# Feeding foxtail?



## hayray

I may try to bale some vounteer foxtail after winter wheat harvest. Anybody have experiences baling and feeding foxtail to cattle?


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

My cows love foxtail. Even the older stuff that has sit awhile. They chow it down.


----------



## Texasmark

Try it. I had some years ago and will admit it was not fertilized. Standing they ate it ok. Baled they didn't like it, but they were spoiled with sweet sorghum sudan so that is not an accurate accounting.

If you have no choice put it in front of them and they can either go hungry or eat.....mine, having been spoiled on SS, realized that they could, after all, eat rye. Been eating it for about a year now.

Mark


----------



## deadmoose

My brother just bought some land that has been idle this year. Was soybeans last year and from the looks of it years of row crop rotation before that. He said he was told all the weeds should be baled for "hay" and my cattle will eat it or lay on it. That it will be ok feed. I do not feed grain and will probably have plenty of hay. Would this sell at auction? He was told to do it and it would be worth it. Any truth? If not would it be worth it to bale and push aside to compost or just plow under? Tyi


----------



## rjmoses

I don't mind feeding foxtail to my horses and cattle as long as I can bale it at or before milkstage. Makes reasonably good feed.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I have a 30 acre field of timothy that was a fantastic cutting and is now all fotail. Cutting and baling when it clears up and the cattle will eat it. Beats snowballs.


----------

